# Denbigh Ballroom Fire



## silverstealth (Nov 22, 2008)

The Ballroom has been the target judging by the report. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7743397.stm


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 22, 2008)

That's very sad to hear, i expect a good few people have visited the place since that bag-o-shite 'most haunted' was filmed, as a result of watching it. including idiots intent on doing damage.


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 22, 2008)

There are 10 appliances still there now fighting the ongoing fire. 






















These were taken last friday. probably some of the lasts shots of it complete.


----------



## scoobs (Nov 22, 2008)

What a shame,god knows what goes through the minds of these idiots who do all this damage.


----------



## slb97 (Nov 22, 2008)

That annoys me sooo much! Quite clearly the programme will have generated huge interest amongst ghost hunters and vandals to say the very least. If I was part of the organisation I would have insisted that Most Haunted pay for increased security to help avoid things like this happening post event. MH probably did pay loads of dosh but as ever that must have gone to some councillors or something or whoever owns it and let it get into that state in the first place! Not that evette and her useless team give a monkeys anyway.

Sorry rant over, makes my blood boil


----------



## randomnut (Nov 22, 2008)

What a bloody shame  I do hope it hasn't destroyed much. I wish most haunted would just die already, not the first place their attention has endangered.


Those are some excellent shots silverstealth, the first one HDR? Do you have many more?


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 22, 2008)

randomnut said:


> What a bloody shame  I do hope it hasn't destroyed much. I wish most haunted would just die already, not the first place their attention has endangered.
> 
> 
> Those are some excellent shots silverstealth, the first one HDR? Do you have many more?



Yes mate, just posted my full report on the post most haunted visit. 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=81764#post81764

The protest against demolition last friday in Denbigh. Note the sign specifically wanting to save the Ballroom





















Quick Edit: Benwrx is there now and confirms the Ballroom has completely gone.


----------



## looking_glass (Nov 22, 2008)

As we know, inconveniently listed buildings have a habit of going up in flames


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 22, 2008)

Images taken by colin jones who runs the www.northwaleshospital.co.uk


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks like the Main Hall's pretty much destroyed 
Such a lovely ceiling -gone forever! 

Thanks for the up-date SS.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## lilli (Nov 22, 2008)

Once this was granted (The listed Building Consent for Partial Demolition):

http://216.239.59.132/search?q=cach...ltd&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=5&gl=uk&client=firefox-a

tbh it was always going to go, the only question was how after the work recently stopped!?! .... Unfortunately my worst fears were realised, money above heritage


----------



## Virusman26 (Nov 22, 2008)

How many places are we going to lose in planned arson attacks like this?! JN Miller was listed, but got burned out, The Royal in Wolves, Foster & Rastrick Foundry in Stourbridge, to name only a few from around by me. These places get burned for a reason. It's cheaper to tear down an old building and start again than to save and renovate it(VAT gets added to EVERYTHING in a renovation job)
Tossers. Give a chav a match and say" go burn that place down, I'll give you 50 quid" Not hard is it?!


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 22, 2008)

Virusman26 said:


> How many places are we going to lose in planned arson attacks like this?! JN Miller was listed, but got burned out, The Royal in Wolves, Foster & Rastrick Foundry in Stourbridge, to name only a few from around by me. These places get burned for a reason. It's cheaper to tear down an old building and start again than to save and renovate it(VAT gets added to EVERYTHING in a renovation job)
> Tossers. Give a chav a match and say" go burn that place down, I'll give you 50 quid" Not hard is it?!



Lennox castle to name another one.

http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/new....fire_crews_battle_blaze_at_lennox_castle.php


----------



## Virusman26 (Nov 22, 2008)

silverstealth said:


> Lennox castle to name another one.
> 
> http://www.theherald.co.uk/news/new....fire_crews_battle_blaze_at_lennox_castle.php



Sickening.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yet another one gone


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 22, 2008)

typical no guesses as to who started it


----------



## BenWRX (Nov 22, 2008)

Whoever is resposible, I hope they got burnt...


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 22, 2008)

Absolute Cucking Funts!!!!! When someone told me about the fire today I instantly suspected the ballroom would have been targeted over any other section of the hospital - too bloody predictable.


----------



## snappel (Nov 22, 2008)

In the news article, the developers were quoted as saying during the protest that people were getting anxious over just a few more modern buildings being removed, and that there was no intention to demolish the 'original' buildings ("I think people might be worried that the whole site is being demolished - that's misconceived, it's the later buildings that were added.")

But obviously with the hall burnt out, things must have changed a bit. Another great shame and another total waste - in fact, I'm amazed that with so many other ballrooms gutted by fire that ones such as Denbigh have survived as long as they have. Just as well they've been so comprehensively documented in recent years, seeing as people will be denied the opportunity to enjoy them firsthand in years to come.


----------



## sinnerman (Nov 22, 2008)

the hall always was planned to go, unfortunatley the developers deffination of "Later Additions" included those added as early as 20 - 30 years after the origiinal front block well before the turn of the last centuary. the press releases made in response to the protest last week are heavily spun no one was defending the breeze block 60's kitchen block but he seemed to be passing off the protest as if thats what it was all about preserving every thing not just the deserving parts. The hall deffinately did deserve more concideration than it got but sadily thats a moot point now.I imagine the demolition contractors will be back on site before the week is out to pull down its walls will be interesting to see what else gets pulled down with it.


----------



## lanny (Nov 22, 2008)

This type of thing makes me incandescent with rage we've had no end of buildings that mysteriously fell over or caught light at a highly appropriate time up here in carlisle. In the last five years a listed georgian building fell over when someone wanted to convert it to flats by some miracle they just happened to have plans for what they were going to build if it wasnt in the way, the palace cinema later the services club caught light the night before the council passed a planning application for the site,st josephs a very very large derelict home and a fabulous victorian building also went up so houses could be built on it .
With this kind of fire its obvious its either contractors or council that are responsible something must be done ! im sure our castle would be a gone if someone offered big enough bribes.

keep your eye open for carlisle's lonsdale cinema , old main post office , paton house and many others catching fire just as soon as someone wants the sites!

History is expendable when you want to build some flats you wont be able to sell.:icon_evil


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 22, 2008)

No doubt the acres of plywood flooring they nailed to the original floor, and left there, helped it burn well


----------



## bungle666 (Nov 22, 2008)

good work on the pics SS and ben!! 

this is a real shame too see, especially as some of us were planning on taking a trip down in the new year, looks like im gonna miss it now 

tis funny huh how 1 week after the protesters were fighting to save the hall it gets burnt to a crisp, i not one really for hospitals but like i said im was gonna take a look int he new year while i was down that way for some other stuff!!

B..


----------



## odeon master (Nov 22, 2008)

this is bad news.
why is it that hospital ball rooms always get burned down?
such a shame the most elaborate part of the hospital ends up a ruin because of mindless vandals .


----------



## bungle666 (Nov 22, 2008)

odeon master said:


> this is bad news.
> why is it that hospital ball rooms always get burned down?
> such a shame the most elaborate part of the hospital ends up a ruin because of mindless vandals .



but thats the point, the MAIN hall is the MAIN focal point of any old assylum, once thats gone there is VERY little left to focus on saving................

this wasnt commited by "mindless vandals" it was commited by an unscroupuless development company hell bent on getting its own way!! with the main hall gone the floodgates have been opened to demolish more and more of the site claiming "fire risk" untill there is fook all left!! then what next you may think??

barrats boxes........... little bunny hutch houses 1000 of them crammed into the site sold at a MASSIVE profit to thicken the wallet of the developer even more!!

its CRIMINAL what's gone on here!!

BUT heres a thought?? i wonder if the developer plays at the same golf club or worships at the same masonic lodge as the the chief cuntstable for north wales?? theres something for you to ponder peeps!!

B..


----------



## mike50001 (Nov 23, 2008)

not smelling a big rat here honest.

so grade II listed ballroom only thing making it annoying to the developers.

an thats the bit that catches fire. chavs would just set fire to the first bit they got to not go right to the middle.

will there be any heritage left? i think were going to end up with a huge hole in the countrys history at the rate there going


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 23, 2008)

BenWRX said:


> Whoever is resposible, I hope they got burnt...



Nah mate shite doesn't burn sadly, bloody morons


----------



## Spudgun (Nov 23, 2008)

Here in Telford that same thing seems to have happened recently.
Big company/property developer eyes up a piece of 'tired' local history & earmarks it for 'redevelopment' & the local autority turns the application down or there is some complication in the process & per-chance the said building is attacked by fire rendering it unsafe etc...etc......
Except for one pub in our area tha above happened to & the owners were ordered to repairthe roof & neighbouring buildings & make good & to this day the pub stands as a burnt out shell with a temporary roof on it.
I await to see what happens next to this historic pub.
Further up the road a range of old historic industrial buildngs catches fire with a number of small businesses in situ & the DIY chain eventually get to raise the complex to the ground.
Said industrial buildings cover some acreage of land until developers turn about a square mile of land into anonymous plastic office blocks.
Bugger the small businesspeople that did, nearly & could have lost everything, & one mate getting arrested for trying to save his assets in the name of progress.

Very Irksome.

I fear in this case Host Haunted was not the cause [I do watch it for a laugh with the wife].

Greed & avarice seem to be taking over again.


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 23, 2008)

Developer has a brother who has his claws into Whittingham - wonder if thats gonna be next.


----------



## flava (Nov 23, 2008)

*what a shame*

Hi guys this is such a shame why do people bother doing pointless thinks like this i dont understand some people


----------



## slimrick (Nov 23, 2008)

A couple more pics from yesterday:





























Wankers!!!


----------



## smileysal (Nov 23, 2008)

Agree with everything that's been said. Property developer buys site, applies for persmission to demolish, council rejects, then not long after, a mysterious fire happens. Council then allows the building to be demolished as its too dangerous to be left, property developer gets his first wish, and suddenly plans appear to have a new build on the same site. 

Far too many buildings have gone the same way to be coincidence. It's time something was done.

 Sal


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 23, 2008)

Denbigh in ashes.

Benwrx and myself found ourselves in before first light experiencing howling wind and rain. Doors were banging with the through draught, footprints could be seen along the corridors and every now and again you could hear faint voices carried by the wind.. 

Most Haunted would have been in their element.







Earlier this month






Post fire.






A bit of merging.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheers ss for getting the latest pics. That doesn't look good at all for the hall. Developers and their cronies should be shot. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks again 

 Sal


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 23, 2008)

Good on you and Ben for going in to inspect the damage. The merged photo is very well done, I still can't quite believe its happened. Is the damage limited to the hall? 

On the plus side, that bloody awful suspended ceiling is finally gone!!


----------



## chelle (Nov 23, 2008)

*B*stards*

Amazing what some paper,fire lighters and some twiggs can lead to...you know,when I try to light a fire in my open fire place,the bugger nearly always goes out...here it has burned from end to end totally...reckon some careless person left 10 gallons of petrol just lying about dont you?To gut that place,you would need to drench the place....there cant be many main halls left in the country..Hellingly next?Bet there aint much of an investigation either,
yours very cynicaly,Stu


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 23, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> Is the damage limited to the hall?



pretty much mate, it didn't really touch anywhere else..


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 23, 2008)

How can anyone destroy such beauty & sleep soundly in their beds? 

You can bet nobody will ever be made to pay for it either financially or a custodial sentence!!


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 24, 2008)

A video I have put together.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe9AUlit--c[/ame]


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 24, 2008)

Great Footage, thanks for the vid - did you shoot from a cherry picker?

Denbigh ballroom - hacked about and had every feature covered up, abandoned for over 10 years, trashed, smashed, filled with idiot ghost hunters and finally burnt to the ground. Bloody Fantastic 

Rest in pieces


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 24, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> Great Footage, thanks for the vid - did you shoot from a cherry picker?










No mate, the building behind the stage area, you can just see the windows.


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 24, 2008)

gutted 
im new to UE, and it seems i must get a shift on and see the 'trophy' sites, before they all end up as charcoal.
the price of progress?


----------



## urbtography (Nov 24, 2008)

The price of modern society.


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 24, 2008)

Bbc Wales latest news on the fire, tonight. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYVG4nUis3E[/ame]


----------



## freebird (Nov 24, 2008)

Totally shocking! I couldn't believe that the hall had been totally destroyed by a fire when I was told. Was hoping to get down and across to visit there at some point. Yet another beauty goes up in flames and they've definately managed to total it! Those pics make for a very sad sight.  Bloody developers again! :realmad::realmad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks SS for sharing your cracking pics of the Main Hall. Really sad, and ironic in some way -that it's only now, after the Hall's been destroyed, that those horrible wall & ceiling tiles have gone, revealing that lovely plasterwork and mouldings 

Lb:jimlad:

P.s. -another great merged photo


----------



## Ellis (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to dig up this thread, but its very strange that these houses stand for 100years or more then catch fire -_- "conveniently!" 

What does the ballroom look like now, have they flattened the walls that were left standing? 
And what is so special about the admin building their doesn't seem to be much on it - is it difficult to access?


----------



## Krypton (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Ellis, 

At the time, Most Haunted were filiming in the Asylum, which brought it to the attention of many un-desirables. It was soon after the show aired that the Ballroom was burnt down.

I am not sure how you can't find anything on the Admin building - a quick google search of 'Denbigh Asylum' will bring up hundreds of different reports over many different forums.

The Admin building in particulary is very very grand at Denbigh, or at least it was. The whole Asylum is in a very poor state, many of the floors have collapsed over many levels, and most of the roofs have been stripped.


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 1, 2012)

Ellis,

This is where the ballroom used to be.....


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh and this is inside admin, leading up to the main entrance!

Might be why there aren't many pictures inside there.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 1, 2012)

What thugs! Me and some friends went to Denbigh a year after the fire and I'm really annoyed that I missed the chance to see some great architecture before some idiots found it entertaining to set fire to it.


----------



## mookster (Jan 2, 2012)

Ellis said:


> Sorry to dig up this thread, but its very strange that these houses stand for 100years or more then catch fire -_- "conveniently!"
> 
> What does the ballroom look like now, have they flattened the walls that were left standing?
> And what is so special about the admin building their doesn't seem to be much on it - is it difficult to access?



The days of Denbigh as a possible explore are pretty much over now.

A few months back an urgent works notice was served on the site. Demolition contractors have been busy demolishing all the non listed parts which is pretty much everything except the main front admin/ward block. Currently that is getting a new roof to replace the old one which had more holes in it than a swiss cheese. After the roof goes on, all the debris and rotten floors are going to be removed from the front block so the building is spared further collapse, and then every window and door on the ground and first floor is going to be fitted with metal shutters.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah thanks guys, such a shame for the ballroom, and to see its now just flat I guess it will be all that way before long. 
I wonder if it was a case of someone couldn't have it then no-one could seems a bit planned to me. 

And can see why you can get in the admin building easily with a hole in the floor that size! I have been hunting round to find some early photos soon after the doors shut but their isn't too many did pull this up http://writingwomenshistory.blogspot.com/2010/09/legally-dead-entering-lunatic-asylum-in.html 

Which I would like to get a copy of to read sounds pretty dark even from the extract their - have any of you seen that book before? 

Thanks 
Hannah x


----------

